# Just got my soil test, any Advice?



## Cetnor851 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

For some strange reason they are giving you nitrogen application dates for warm season grass, not cool season grass. Most of your fertilization should go down in the fall. Otherwise the test recommendations seem straightforward. Do you have questions about anything? Be sure to mulch mow your leaves this fall and leave them on the lawn in bits. That will add organic matter. Leave your clippings on the lawn too. Maybe consider bringing in leaves to mow. Your cation exchange capacity is rather low so spoonfeeding is a good strategy, more frequent fertilizer in smaller amounts rather than a single large application.


----------



## Cetnor851 (Jun 26, 2019)

I guess I'm not that good with the calculations if I want to do more frequent lower dosage feedings what would my rate be. 25-0-15?


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

The numbers are the percentage of each component in the bag N-P-K. 25-0-15 10lb bag would net you 2.5 lbs of N in the entire bag (25% of 10 is 2.5) If you put this over 2500 square feet you would add 1lb of N per 1k ft2. If you take that same bag and applied it to 5000 square feet lawn you would add 0.5lbs of N per 1k ft2. So don't just look at the #s on the bag, need to know the #s on the bag, plus the bag weight, and lastly the area you'll be throwing it down on.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Cetnor851 I moved this thread to the soil folder.

Pretty good soil. It needs more potassium and it has a low CEC. A low CEC means that it can't hold to nutrients too much. More frequent applications at lower rates would be beneficial.


----------



## Cetnor851 (Jun 26, 2019)

Ah ok, If i rember correctly the 25-0-15 bags were 50lbs and covered almost 6,000sq ft. I wish an organic fertilizer was an option but seeing how I have just about 3acres I'm treating it's not cost effective to go that route.


----------

